# Pob's Prep For The UKBFF South Coast Inter Over 90kg



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Well here we go again ive decided to compete again in the ukbff south coast show on april the 26th in the inter over 90 kgs class after the last show I competed in was the muscle mayhem back in may 2008 where I placed 2nd. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/28421-pob80s-nabba-south-east-muscle-mayhem-prep.html

This time around I have learned alot about my body how it responds to different foods etc, with putting on quite alot of muscle from the summer up till the end of last year I am currently sitting at 19 stone 4 lbs at just under 14 weeks out, my main aim was to fill my frame out as much as I could being 6 foot 2 with wide clavicles I need as muscle as I can.

Heres the first stage of my diet;

Diet

1) 50 grams blended protein, 75 grams dry weight oatmeal.

2) 200 grams chicken cooked weight, 75 grams dry weight brown basmati rice and broccoli.

3) 200 grams chicken cooked weight, 75 grams dry weight brown basmati rice and broccoli.

4) 60 grams wms 15 - 20 minutes later 50 grams whey isolate.

5) 200 grams cooked weight extralean mince beef made into burgers, 75 grams dry weight brown basmati rice and broccoli.

6) 50 grams blended protein and 75 grams of powdered oats.

7) 200 grams cooked weight of white fish and broccoli.

8) 25 grams of blended protein which I awake 2 - 3 hours in to my sleep to have then back to sleep.

with meals 2, 3 and 6 I have 1 369 oil cap and 1 cla cap I will be increasing these as I go further into my prep.

As I settle into the diet carb cycling will be introduced over the next few weeks with me taking in less carbs on non weight training and having 1 high clean carb refeed day once a week where I will be using insulin.

Training

Mon - chest, biceps and abs.

Tues - intense hams, light quads and calves.

Weds - rest.

Thurs - shoulders, triceps and abs.

Fri - intense quads light hams and calves.

Sat - back, rear delts and traps.

Sun - rest.

My legs are still a high priority to bring up as I am still top heavy with Johny bravo syndrome hence why I am training them in a split like this. My training style is H.I.T with 1 or 2 warm ups then 1 total set to failure making it intense by adding rest pause and drop sets and some exercises another set of 6 reps using aprox 20% less weight then my total failure set. All my reps are executed using good form being explosive in the positive without bouncing or jerking squeezing the peak contraction and slowly controling the negative, my workouts will be recorded as the journal pogresses but throughout all exercises and order of exercises will remain the same.

Cardio will be performed starting off with a 30 minute walk before meal 1 first thing in the morning then 10 minutes on a treadmill after my weights workout.

Any questions please feel free to ask or any pointers or advice please post away I will be posting pics as I go.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is a pic of me 15 weeks out at 19 stone 5 lbs.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is 2 pictures from me on stage the first is from september 2007 and the second is from may 2008 where I was a stone heavier at 16 and a half stone I had no set off season in between just a rest and straight into another diet and who said you cant put muscle on while dieting?



















Here is a video of my posing routine from my last show aswell


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looking forward to this log mate I enjoyed your last one

All the best for the show:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

awesome traps mate, you relax your legs in the most muscular though, keep the thighs tight!!!

subscribed


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Good luck with your contest prep mate.Diet looks good I presume you`ll be dropping the shakes as you get closer to the show? What weight were you on stage last year and what weight you planning or hoping to be this year?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Excellent stuff Pob!

Up the Hercules lads - we'll be watching...


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Will keep an eye on this one, looking huge last time i saw you in hercules. Dig deep mate , good luck!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks guys I apreciate the support 



JAY-EL said:


> Good luck with your contest prep mate.Diet looks good I presume you`ll be dropping the shakes as you get closer to the show? What weight were you on stage last year and what weight you planning or hoping to be this year?


At the moment allthough not carved in stone be droping the shakes 2 weeks out and having lovely dry turkey breast as my only source of protein at this time the weight at my last comp on stage was round about 16 stone 7 16 stone 8 this time around should be between 16 stone 10 and 17 stone but alot tighter condition wise but going to judge my progress by the mirror and the 2 people I will having looking me over checking my condition and do what I have to do if it means coming a bit tighter and lighter so be it


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

good luck and see u there mate


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

DB said:


> good luck and see u there mate


 you better be there aswell! How is your old man back?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

back is still fuked.. end of story lol!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i will be following this all the way, good luck la


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice one mate..looking forward to see you progress.

Fivos


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like you have made some great progress mate will be following this with interest.

good luck


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good luck mate.

Hopefully I'll make it down to see you.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Best of luck buddy.. i'll be there with you but i'll be competing in the light heavy weight class. i'll be following your progress buddy. :thumb:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks kez fivos and hilly ! Fivos have you anything planned for this year mate?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

PRL said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> Hopefully I'll make it down to see you.


 Thanks Pete be cool to touch base and have a chat and I be venturing to brummie land for the expo in may aswell.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

steven-nicholls said:


> Best of luck buddy.. i'll be there with you but i'll be competing in the light heavy weight class. i'll be following your progress buddy. :thumb:


 Best of luck to you to mate be good a few of us off here back stage makes it easier on the day supporting each other up to and on the day because we will all be going through yo yo syndrome feeling up and down leading up to it lol


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

nice one mate, you know it makes sence  , ring if ya need ouwt...

go kick some ****


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

pob80 said:


> Thanks kez fivos and hilly ! Fivos have you anything planned for this year mate?


Hi Mate..yep i going to be making an assult on the >40s in most feds (and maybe Classic)..

Fivos


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

martinmcg said:


> nice one mate, you know it makes sence  , ring if ya need ouwt...
> 
> go kick some ****


Ha I will do mate :laugh:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Hi Mate..yep i going to be making an assult on the >40s in most feds (and maybe Classic)..
> 
> Fivos


 Awsome mate im sure you will do well if im there when your competing be shouting for you


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Well so far I have been sticking to the plan and after each day been looking fuller and tighter today I awoke and had a 40 min walk before my 1st meal and later on in the day I trained back this is what it looked like;

*Palms Up Machine Pullovers* 1 x 12 warm up 1 x 10 warm up then 1 all out set of 5 reps rest pause of 8 secs then i more rep then a dropset where I got 3 more reps then had training partner push the weight down so I could do 2 slow controled negatives.

*Palms Up Lat Pulldowns *1 x 10 warm up then 1 all out set of 5 reps a rest pause with 1 extrea rep then the dropset with 2 more reps then 2 controled negatives at the end.

*Bent Over Barbell Rows *1 x 12 warm up set then 1 x warm up set of 10 and then the 1 all out intense set of 5 reps and a dropset with 3 extra reps then 1 more set of 6 reps using aprox 20% less weight of my max set I love this movement and the squeeze I do at the peak contraction.

*Seated Cable Rows *I use a lat par that would normaly be used for wide lat pulldowns I grip the bar just past shoulder width and pull into my lower chest squeezing my elbows back getting the peak contraction then controling the egative out.

1 x 10 warm up set then 1 all out set of 5 reps rest pause 1 more rep then the drop where i got 2 reps then 1x 6 using 20% less weight then the max set.

*Reverse Pec Deck* Rear delt time doing 1 x 10 warm up then 1 all out set of 6 reps with a drop set and 3 extra reps.

*Bar Shrugs Using Octagon Shrug Bar *1 x 10 warm up then all out set of 5 reps rest pause 1 rep then 3 more reps from the dropset, then 1 more set of 6 reps using 20% less weight.

*Weighted Hyper Extensions *1 x warm up set of 10 then a tripple dropset droping a plate each time I reach failure followed by 1 more set of 10 using same weight as I did for my warm up.

As you can guess this took alot out of me but was all completed in under 40 minutes I then decided instead of hitting the treadmill to walk home which took 40 minutes then when I got in had my waxy maize followed by my protein isolate 20 minutes later.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

pob looking good dude, following you on here and fb

all the best


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

kelly.km said:


> pob looking good dude, following you on here and fb
> 
> all the best


Thanks mate apreciate it :thumb:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Have to admit in being slack in updating this journal the last few days, due to other comitments, my diet slipped on a few meals where dare I say it I ate crap but at the end of this week will be 12 weeks out so time for 100% focus. Even though I have cheated on my diet I have still managed to drop 2 inches of my waist since the pic was taken and today sitting at a pound under 19 stone being visibly alot leaner and fuller.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

looking realli gd mate, hope the trainings going well


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

XJPX said:


> looking realli gd mate, hope the trainings going well


 thanks mate its been going well lifted a few personal bests I have taken thursday friday and saturday off from the gym but still stayed with my diet and cardio this was down to severe pain in my elbows and a pain in my lower back, i'll be good to go again from monday as feel refreshed after these few days rest.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey g, didnt realise you were competing this year, i havent checked out the contest part of the forum for ages.

You look like youve filled your frame out more now, will be great to see the improvements when you are fully stripped down.

Lol the elbows causing pain...the ol' bursitis again??? :cursing: I know exactly how you feel bro.

Will be checking the journal and i think i'll come down to the show in april as well. Train hard mate.


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

where abouts are u training mate?? im an essex man myself, only in the midlands cos of the army!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

pob80 said:


> thanks mate its been going well lifted a few personal bests I have taken thursday friday and saturday off from the gym but still stayed with my diet and cardio this was down to severe pain in my elbows and a pain in my lower back, i'll be good to go again from monday as feel refreshed after these few days rest.


sorry to hear about the elbow mate, just load up on ibuprofen on monday and should be fine  , wat r u looking to weigh on stage this time around?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Britbb said:


> Hey g, didnt realise you were competing this year, i havent checked out the contest part of the forum for ages.
> 
> You look like youve filled your frame out more now, will be great to see the improvements when you are fully stripped down.
> 
> ...


Yeah the elbows again been applying some chinese ui oils to it just rubing it in the tricep side of the elbow and its eased it alot especially in this weather just to be on the safe side going to wear elbow supports when benching or doing shoulder press. You better come down mate and go for a burger between prejudging and evening show


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

C3asar said:


> where abouts are u training mate?? im an essex man myself, only in the midlands cos of the army!


Hey mate im guessing your in colchester same as me I train at hercules gym its a nice underground lair with a good hardcore feel to it.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

XJPX said:


> sorry to hear about the elbow mate, just load up on ibuprofen on monday and should be fine  , wat r u looking to weigh on stage this time around?


Trying to go by how I look rather then get paranoid about the scales should be about 16 stone 10 to 17 stone though


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

pob80 said:


> Trying to go by how I look rather then get paranoid about the scales should be about 16 stone 10 to 17 stone though


ye im trying to do same, but its hard when you see those schales just ticking down, im trying to just ignore the schales now but they are getting to me haha, stil if your 17stone on stage tht is v impressive my man  im looking forward to seeing the finished package


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

XJPX said:


> ye im trying to do same, but its hard when you see those schales just ticking down, im trying to just ignore the schales now but they are getting to me haha, stil if your 17stone on stage tht is v impressive my man  im looking forward to seeing the finished package


just go by your eyes mate and good if you have some 1 else to look you over, when I was getting ready for my last comp every one was telling me I looked good then Dean Mcternan looked me over 2 weeks out shook his head and said "you can be alot tighter you wont place looking like that sort it out!" lol so I did and dieted harder with nearly 2 hours cardio aday 2 weeks out. Its handy to have some 1 you can rely on who knows what they are looking at to give you an honest answer dont worry about the scales when the junior next to hits a most muscular they are not going to ask you to jump on a set of scales before you hit it and this stage out its prblly just water you have lost mate keep pluging away


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

This morning I awoke just before 7:00 am wrapped myself up warm took a t5 grabbed my ipod put on my magnum boots and set about going 4 an hour hilly walk in the snow I quite enjoyed it and wasnt as slippery as I thought it was going to be and felt set for the day when I got back home just after 8 where I had meal 1  .

Early this evening I trained chest and biceps at hercules I turned up at the gym had a dorian yates nox (I will cut these out at the 10 week point) a chat with Scott who owns my gym got changed then went out to punish myself.

*Chest*

After warming up with stretches and roter cuff movements I did 2 light sets of 15 reps on the pec deck flye to stretch and get some blood pumping then moved onto;

*Incline barbell press* 2 warm up sets 1 x 12, 1 x 10 then 1 all out set of 4 reps 6 second rest apuse 1 more rep then a dropset with 3 further reps.

*Decline barbell press* 1 warm up set of 10 reps then the 1 all out set of 5 reps rest pause 1 rep dropset with 4 more reps I then did 1 set of 6 reps using a 20% lighter weight then my all out work set.

*Incline dumbell flyes* 1 warm up set of 10 reps then the 1 working set of 6 reps dropped the dumbells picked up a slightly lighter pair and grinded out a further 4 reps.

*Cable cross over *1 warm up set of 10 reps followed by 1 all out set of 5 reps dropped the weight got 2 more dropped again and got 3 more, I then used a lighter weight and got 8 reps on a further set.

*Biceps*

*Single arm preacer machine* 2 warm up sets 1 x 12 and 1 x 10 then 1 all out set of 5 reps dropped the weight got 2 more reps then had the handle lifted up to the contaction point for me so i could perform 2 very slow negatives.

*EZ barbell curls *1 warm up set of 10 reps then 1 working set of 5 reps dropped weight and got 2 more reps then 1 further set of 6 reps using a lighter weight then my all out set.

*Alternate dumbell hammer curls* 1 warm up set of 10 then the 1 all out set of 5 reps dropped the weight got 4 more then 1 further set with a lighter weight of 7 reps.

I did 4 set of hanging knee raises and 4 sets of rope crunches with some broomstick twists then hit the treadmill for 20 minutes where after I could wait to sit down and get my waxy maize in me. Felt good today alot stronger then I thought I would be no elbow pain when I was getting changed I massaged some chinese ui oil into the tricep side of the elbow then put on elbow supports.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

pob80 said:


> just go by your eyes mate and good if you have some 1 else to look you over, when I was getting ready for my last comp every one was telling me I looked good then Dean Mcternan looked me over 2 weeks out shook his head and said "you can be alot tighter you wont place looking like that sort it out!" lol so I did and dieted harder with nearly 2 hours cardio aday 2 weeks out. Its handy to have some 1 you can rely on who knows what they are looking at to give you an honest answer dont worry about the scales when the junior next to hits a most muscular they are not going to ask you to jump on a set of scales before you hit it and this stage out its prblly just water you have lost mate keep pluging away


thanks for that mate, i def needed to hear something like that, has made me feel much better bout it all. ye iv been told its just water from my guy who is helpin me aswell, i think just cos its my first comp i was a little apprehensive about coming in too light, but as u sed there are no schales on the stage so just gotta bring my best package  . Wats ur cardio schedule like at mo? how u finding dieting?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

bulkaholic said:


> I take it if you train at hercules then it's Scott Horton? Top bloke. He spent ages just chatting with me night before my first show. Really helped me get rid of the nerves and enjoy the day:thumb: Not what you expect when you first see him:tongue:
> 
> I will be following with interest mate and look forward to seeing finished result on the day:thumbup1:


 Yes mate I train at hercules and known Scott for years ive been following yours aswell mate just been a bit of a sillent poster recently and look forward to seeing yours to dude


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

XJPX said:


> thanks for that mate, i def needed to hear something like that, has made me feel much better bout it all. ye iv been told its just water from my guy who is helpin me aswell, i think just cos its my first comp i was a little apprehensive about coming in too light, but as u sed there are no schales on the stage so just gotta bring my best package  . Wats ur cardio schedule like at mo? how u finding dieting?


Cardio is a 40 minute walk before meal 1 every day or when the ice has been bad and slippery been using the exercise bike at home while playing madden 09 on the xbox :thumb: and this week will be doing 15 minutes on a treadmill after weights on training days aswell.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

At the moment im just bellow 18 and a half stone the outline of the abs is coming through nicely and im the strongest I have ever been on alot of my lifts incline barbell benching 140 kgs for 6 - 7 reps and decline pressing 160 kgs for 6 to 7 reps and repping out on the smith machine military press to the front with 3 plates a side for 7 reps and barbell bent over rows with proper fprm squuezing the weight properly with 150 kgs for 7 reps. I am feeling confident how everything is coming together and this week I will introduce carb cycling having 2 low carb days on non weight training days with a 1 day high clean carb refeed day day where I wil be using fast acting insulin twice a day 6 iu after morning cardio and a further 6 iu post workout, I will monitor my condition carfully using this and will try to keep it in to 6 maybe 4 weeks out. I will post the ammended diet up over the next few days and may take some more pics this week and if my mate sorts it a traing vid aswell.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like you have everything in check mate. Strength is very good especially when your dieting. looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

pob80 said:


> At the moment im just bellow 18 and a half stone the outline of the abs is coming through nicely and im the strongest I have ever been on alot of my lifts incline barbell benching 140 kgs for 6 - 7 reps and decline pressing 160 kgs for 6 to 7 reps and repping out on the smith machine military press to the front with 3 plates a side for 7 reps and barbell bent over rows with proper fprm squuezing the weight properly with 150 kgs for 7 reps. I am feeling confident how everything is coming together and this week I will introduce carb cycling having 2 low carb days on non weight training days with a 1 day high clean carb refeed day day where I wil be using fast acting insulin twice a day 6 iu after morning cardio and a further 6 iu post workout, I will monitor my condition carfully using this and will try to keep it in to 6 maybe 4 weeks out. I will post the ammended diet up over the next few days and may take some more pics this week and if my mate sorts it a traing vid aswell.


moving some big weights mate, gd to hear, look after that elbow tho, no injuries  , do you respond well to insulin? what else are u running at the moment, pm me if you like


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

hey bro...looking good!!!

good luck man!!!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for the support ant back looks good in that pic and JP i'll pm to talk about that side of things not leaving it for display on the public forum but willing to chat about it pm with most people


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Heres a couple of pics both taken yesterday im sitting at just over 18 and a half stone in them with 11 weeks to to pompy and 13 till the body power expo and ukbff south east if I feel like I need longer to peak


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

good luck mate , looking lean already should make the pompy show ok i think!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good mate and loadsa time to go.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

pob80 said:


> Heres a couple of pics both taken yesterday im sitting at just over 18 and a half stone in them with 11 weeks to to pompy and 13 till the body power expo and ukbff south east if I feel like I need longer to peak


lookin fantastic mate, im comparing these to ur pics in ur last thread and ur muscle thickness has improved so much, ur gonna cum in niceeeee


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks guy the extra size and thickness I have added is mainly down to the style of training I have been following and when on clean periods using insulin with creatine dextrose and ala with a whey blend normaly I wouldnt waste my time with creatine but taken right my slin with dextrose and the ala it works wonders. Its all been a bit crazy at the gym I train at hercules gym owned by Scott Horton the last few days mainly due to the weather and the fact its underground and right next to the river i'll let the pics speak for themselves


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

Fcuk i havnt been down for a couple of days its a swomp.

As said in the gym mate uve filled your frame out alot, u should come in great nick for the coming shows this year.

Enjoying the gh and slin? are you off all AAS for the moment? Mail me [email protected] if u dont want to talk about it on here.

Scott


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey pob, ouch...has the gym flooded much?

i remember seeing the pics of the gym when d.yates came down on another forum for a BBQ.

your top half looks good in the pics!

your midsection looks quite washed out for how lean you are on the top half

have you always had trouble with ab definition?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

my abs never come through untill the end when my carbs are reduced and the water comes off


----------

